# اشتري احدث شاشات كي ام سي والتوصيل مجانا



## اماني مصطفي (9 أغسطس 2014)

*اتفرج على كل اللى بتحبه على شاشة*​ *كي ام سي** & **تي اي تي** KMC-TIT*
​ *اولا : شاشات كي ام سي*​ شاشة 40بوصة بسعر 1150 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 46 بوصة بسعر 1550 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 50 بوصة بسعر 1699ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 58بوصة بسعر 2499ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)​ ​ ثانيا : شاشات تي اي تي​ شاشة 40بوصة بسعر 1099ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)​ شاشة 42بوصة بسعر 1249 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)​ شاشة 50 بوصة بسعر 1700ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)​ شاشة 58بوصة بسعر 2599ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)​ 
مداخل HDMI
مدخل USB مشغل للصوت و الصورة و الأفلام
مدخل كمبيوتر
مدخل audio video​ ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية سنة شامل
الشاشة الداخلية سامسوووونج ,,,
==========================
مؤسسة تسهيلات ماريا للتجارة ,,,
==========================
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة​ رقم الجوال: 0112661000​


----------

